# Timeshare recommendations



## tobaki (May 9, 2010)

We will be traveling in South Africa in May, 2011.  Any recommendations on resorts to stay at in either the Cape Town or Durban areas?  We can trade thru either II or RCI.  While you're at it, any recommendations on sightseeing in these areas?

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (May 9, 2010)

If you become a TUG member, you will be able to access our extensive timeshare reviews and rating.


----------



## califgal (May 10, 2010)

When we had RCI and were Worldmark owners we traded and stayed at Bantry Bay in Capetown.  The units were worn, but beautiful location. This was nearly 4 years ago.  Hopefully they have updated the units by now.


----------



## Carolinian (May 10, 2010)

tobaki said:


> We will be traveling in South Africa in May, 2011.  Any recommendations on resorts to stay at in either the Cape Town or Durban areas?  We can trade thru either II or RCI.  While you're at it, any recommendations on sightseeing in these areas?
> 
> Thanks!



You can also trade through DAE, which now has an office in South Africa for lower exchange fees and cheaper cancellation protection. 

www.daelive.com

DAE will take most resorts as a deposit and as an independent exchange company, your resort does not have to be affiliated with them.


----------

